# Protein Rest For Weyermann Vienna



## SJW (24/3/06)

Just wondering if a protein rest, at about 50 deg C, is required for the Weyermann Vienna grain. I can't understand why it would as i'm sure Weyermann's would be selling good low nitrogen grain these days, or am I wrong?


----------



## Ross (24/3/06)

SJW said:


> Just wondering if a protein rest, at about 50 deg C, is required for the Weyermann Vienna grain. I can't understand why it would as i'm sure Weyermann's would be selling good low nitrogen grain these days, or am I wrong?
> [post="116165"][/post]​



You're right - not required...


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/3/06)

I've only ever used it in conjunction with other malts. About 25% always seems to go OK in my regular single infusion mash. I'd hazard a guess and say you'll have no worries.  

Oh and it tastes not too bad at all. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (24/3/06)

I would have said no, but the website (from memory) recommends one - then again, it could be something in the water. They tend to use a bit of acidulated malt in their recipes, don't they?


----------



## Gough (24/3/06)

G'day SJ,

I can't speak for the Weyermann Vienna as I've only used it in smallish quantities with other malts, but I use the Weyermann Munich I as a base malt quite a lot and I've never had a problem single infusion mashing with it. Converts and clears very well - onto my second bag of it now  I can't see why the Vienna would be any different unless Weyermann themselves are telling you different. If not, mash away as normal :beerbang: 

Shawn.


----------

